# My new RGD came back from the shop damaged!!



## Nicki (Jun 1, 2012)

Well.. my newly acquired RGD2127Z came back from the shop damaged...

They said that when they were re-seating the bridge pickup, the screw closest to the bottom guitar was stuck and they ended up chipping the paint on the top of the guitar. They called me while I was at work to inform me that it happened and said they "touched it up"... but they did an absolutely terrible job. It ended up rubbing right off and now you can see the damage... They told me they could do a better job if they had more time, but this should not have happened in the first place.

I'm extremely pissed right now and I'm meeting with them on Tuesday to talk about how they're going to fix it, but in my mind, the only two options I would like would be either to send the guitar back to Ibanez to be re-finished, or for the shop to replace the guitar. Either way, there should be no cost to me since they were the ones who did the damage. If they refuse, I'm likely going to get a lawyer.

I don't have pictures of the damage at the moment, but I'll take a couple tonight and post them.

But... at least the guitar sounds good with the Duncan's in them...

shuug

EDIT: Minor wording change in second paragraph.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jun 1, 2012)

wow thats just wrong man you better get a new one i would sue them too 
but congralutions with the PU's


----------



## Nicki (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's a pick of the damage... I'm so pissed.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd exchange it, that really sucks.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 1, 2012)

Problem is, I purchased this through a private sale. The guitar was originally purchased at the same store that damaged it and I have the original receipt. It's still under warranty so who knows where that's going to go... but either way, they're not getting off the hook with just covering it up like they tried to do already.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 1, 2012)

That's pretty weak man. I mean if i (not a pro buy any means) can swap pickups in a guitar and not fuck something up then Idk why a shop can't do the same. I would be extremely pissed at them. I say they either owe you a new guitar or a refinish. Hope everything goes well with them when you meet up.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jun 1, 2012)

They owe you a new guitar for sure. Or at the very least a professional fix. Aka not by them


----------



## Nonservium (Jun 1, 2012)

Solution:







Apply liberally to their face


----------



## The Uncreator (Jun 1, 2012)

Doesn't seem like it should be that hard of a fix, maybe you could take it elsewhere and hand them the bill?


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 1, 2012)

I dont think ibanez's warranty guarantees against light paint chips.

Also If they were to offer you a new one would you pay the diffrence? obviously a paint chip doesn't mean you get a brand new instrument for a used price. I find it odd to feel entitled to that.

As for a refinish your really want these guys that cant put a pickup in properly to sand down and paint your prestige?

I imagine you feel pretty mad about it, it is a pricey guitar. But i would just ask them to not charge for the pickup swap, and possibly pay for one of the pickups.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys. I was thinking about it over the day and there is one tech there that always does a great job with my 6ers... If they send it to Ibanez for a re-finish at no cost to me, I'll still give the store my business for buying gear and their music school, but I'll go back to using my old shop even though it's 4 towns over. If they give me a new guitar, I'll still use their shop, but only authorize that one tech to work on my gear and not allow anyone else to touch my guitars (even though this would cause a delay in turnaround time for me, but it'll be worth it). If they do nothing, I'll be getting a lawyer and taking them to court and sue for the cost of a replacement or punitive damages.



brutalwizard said:


> I dont think ibanez's warranty guarantees against light paint chips.
> 
> Also If they were to offer you a new one would you pay the diffrence? obviously a paint chip doesn't mean you get a brand new instrument for a used price. I find it odd to feel entitled to that.
> 
> ...



It's not that I feel entitled to a new guitar, but I feel it is an option for a resolution as they could exchange the guitars and send my damaged one back to the distributor as damaged in transit and claim the cost on their business insurance and be fully reimbursed for the cost of the guitar, so they don't lose money, they just do a lot of paperwork. 

As well, I mentioned that it would not be them that does the refinish, but Ibanez. I'm sure that the manufacturer would do this if they were given the money to. If this isn't an option, then it would need to be someone certified by Ibanez to do the job. I wouldn't allow this shop to refinish the guitar with the techs that they have.


----------



## L1ght (Jun 1, 2012)

I think you are overreacting for such a small paint chip. I would surely be pissed too, but I would never expect them to offer me an entirely new guitar just for a small error, that's absurd. I guarantee you they won't offer you a new guitar, I can tell you that much. They probably won't even offer to send it back to Ibanez for a refinish. I seriously think your views of how a business works is flawed. They will only fix the damage for what it is worth, which means they may just offer you a refinish for free, since all they damaged was the finish. 

To be honest though.. I am willing to bet they don't do jack shit for your guitar, and will just offer you store credit.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 1, 2012)

Nicki said:


> It's not that I feel entitled to a new guitar, but I feel it is an option for a resolution as they could exchange the guitars and send my damaged one back to the distributor as damaged in transit and claim the cost on their business insurance and be fully reimbursed for the cost of the guitar, so they don't lose money, they just do a lot of paperwork.



You want them to order a new one, and claim its was damaged and send yours back? do you not understand serial numbers?? fraud much........



Nicki said:


> As well, I mentioned that it would not be them that does the refinish, but Ibanez. I'm sure that the manufacturer would do this if they were given the money to. If this isn't an option, then it would need to be someone certified by Ibanez to do the job. I wouldn't allow this shop to refinish the guitar with the techs that they have.



I don't believe that ibanez has a warranty against paint scratchs


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope you aren't serious about the court business because you could put that money and effort toward another RGD. 

This sounds like a pathetic thing to bitch about online, man. I know I'd be pissed if someone marred my new guitar too, but this all sounds a little too dramatic. It's a paint chip, dude. They didn't break the headstock off. I'm not saying you don't deserve reimbursement, but exchanging it for a new guitar? Why not just enjoy it as it is now? I mean it's not like a paint chip kept you from playing it, clearly.

/I hope this didn't come off too harsh. Don't mean to offend. Just calling it as I see it.


----------



## L1ght (Jun 1, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> You want them to order a new one, and claim its was damaged and send yours back? do you not understand serial numbers?? fraud much........



lol, as if they would stick their neck WAY far out for some costumer whos guitar they *barely* messed up and never even offered to reimburse.

Good luck expecting them to turn fraudulent for just a simple paint chip.


----------



## steve1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nicki said:


> It's not that I feel entitled to a new guitar, but I feel it is an option for a resolution as they could exchange the guitars and send my damaged one back to the distributor as damaged in transit and claim the cost on their business insurance and be fully reimbursed for the cost of the guitar, so they don't lose money, they just do a lot of paperwork.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 1, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> You want them to order a new one, and claim its was damaged and send yours back? do you not understand serial numbers?? fraud much........
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe that ibanez has a warranty against paint scratchs



A - I know how serial numbers work and it so happens that they have a new RGD sitting on the wall. They would not have to report that S/N as damaged, but the S/N on my guitar. However they want to handle it is up to them.

B - I also know that the warranty doesn't cover paint scratches. That's why I said the shop would need to pay for the cost of a refinish from Ibanez.



Dead Undead said:


> I hope you aren't serious about the court business because you could put that money and effort toward another RGD.
> 
> This sounds like a pathetic thing to bitch about online, man. I know I'd be pissed if someone marred my new guitar too, but this all sounds a little too dramatic. It's a paint chip, dude. They didn't break the headstock off. I'm not saying you don't deserve reimbursement, but exchanging it for a new guitar? Why not just enjoy it as it is now? I mean it's not like a paint chip kept you from playing it, clearly.
> 
> /I hope this didn't come off too harsh. Don't mean to offend. Just calling it as I see it.



No worries, I take no offence. As far as cost goes, I'd be seeking cost and/or damages. I'm not even worried about the cost of the lawyer (not saying I'm rich uncle penny-bags), I'm more concerned about the shop taking responsibility and being punished for the carelessness of their tech and the store's accountability.



L1ghtChaos said:


> I think you are overreacting for such a small paint chip. I would surely be pissed to, but I would never expect them to offer me an entirely new guitar just for a small error, that's absurd. I guarantee you they won't offer you a new guitar, I can tell you that much. They probably won't even offer to send it back to Ibanez for a refinish. I seriously think your views of how a business works is flawed. They will only fix the damage for what it is worth, which means they may just offer you a refinish for free, since all they damaged was the finish.
> 
> To be honest though.. I am willing to bet they don't do jack shit for your guitar, and will just offer you store credit.
> 
> ...



If I was over-reacting, I'd be cursing like a sailor and trying to tarnish this shop's reputation, making unreasonable demands and not be willing to sit down with these guys and figure out a solution. As well, posting the same kind of negative remarks that you seem to enjoy putting up.

As it is, I've reiterated that I'm open to options, and them sending 


If you're not going to constructively contribute, please be silent.


----------



## rekab (Jun 1, 2012)

Nicki said:


> If they do nothing, I'll be getting a lawyer and taking them to court and sue for the cost of a replacement or punitive damages.


LOL 


Nicki said:


> It's not that I feel entitled to a new guitar


You do. It's ok. Just admit it 


Nicki said:


> they could exchange the guitars and send my damaged one back to the distributor as damaged in transit and claim the cost on their business insurance and be fully reimbursed for the cost of the guitar, so they don't lose money, they just do a lot of paperwork.


You are saying that because they damaged your guitar they should have to lie about the guitar being damaged in transit and commit insurance fraud. You really aren't thinking rationally at all are you?


Nicki said:


> As well, I mentioned that it would not be them that does the refinish, but Ibanez. I'm sure that the manufacturer would do this if they were given the money to. If this isn't an option, then it would need to be someone certified by Ibanez to do the job. I wouldn't allow this shop to refinish the guitar with the techs that they have.


I've never heard of Ibanez taking in guitars to do a refinish. I also don't think they authorize anyone, but that would be interesting if they did. Maybe I'm ill-informed, but I'm fairly certain any refinishing will have to be done by a company who likely has nothing to do with Ibanez. The chip devalues the guitar slightly, but does not make it any less playable. It's a $1500 (new price) guitar with minor damage, not a $50,000 car with a smashed front end; You will not come out on top with a lawyers salary involved. 

Just ask the shop to help pay for a pro in your area to paint it. Then you can get any color you want and it'll be exactly what you've always dreamed of. I say "help pay" because the scratch knocks maybe a hundred bucks off typical used price. It's not like the guitar has a broken neck or destroyed frets. Be reasonable and the shop will be more than willing to help if they aren't scumbags.


----------



## vancouvermetalguitarguy (Jun 1, 2012)

I had this happened to me once... the guy that routed a floyd rose to me cracks the body a bit and applied glue and gave it back to me. The crack is still there but it hasn't grew bigger for a few years now but I'm still pissed off when I see that mark.

I was young back then, and I didn't know who to talk to, now I regret not filing a lawsuit against that bastard.

If I were you, and IF THAT GUY FORCES YOU TO PAY FOR REPAIR. FILE A LAWSUIT. I'm not kidding, looking back, that would of been an excellent decision...


----------



## vancouvermetalguitarguy (Jun 1, 2012)

rekab said:


> LOL
> 
> You do. It's ok. Just admit it
> 
> ...



You sure are negative!

Sometimes people just let the "bigger guy" run all over them, no one fucking stands up for themselves and would rather bend over at any hesitation. 

Be a man, and stick up to your believes. If you want justice, then do it. Don't hesitate.

P.S. To OP, seriously, do what you gotta do. you can't let people get away with stuff like this. One person gets away, then another, then another... and as soon as you take another look, no one stands up for themselves. Good luck bro.


----------



## rekab (Jun 1, 2012)

vancouvermetalguitarguy said:


> You sure are negative!
> 
> Sometimes people just let the "bigger guy" run all over them, no one fucking stands up for themselves and would rather bend over at any hesitation.
> 
> Be a man, and stick up to your believes. If you want justice, then do it. Don't hesitate.


 
I told the guy to ask for compensation. Just not a whole new guitar or a complete refinish for minor cosmetic damage.

I remember my first time reading a post all the way through...


----------



## flint757 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think all they owe you is the cost of a touch up and the install (that they messed up) being free.

On your side you could put pickup covers on maybe and the only way to make them "pay" honestly is to tarnish there reputation, suing them will do nothing and cost you a lot of money. Chances are you wouldn't win either.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 1, 2012)

rekab said:


> You do. It's ok. Just admit it
> 
> You are saying that because they damaged your guitar they should have to lie about the guitar being damaged in transit and commit insurance fraud. You really aren't thinking rationally at all are you?
> 
> ...



No man, I really don't feel entitled to a new guitar. What I do feel entitled to is compensation.

What I was trying to convey with the exchange thing was that I'm open to options. Possibly ill worded previously on my part. But like I stated above, any way they wanted to handle that kind of thing is up to them.

I know that manufacturers with custom shops can do refinishes, but since Ibanez doesn't have a custom shop for consumers, I would also be glad if they still took these kinds of requests.

As far as getting any colour I want, part of what attracted me to the RGD was the Invisible Shadow finish. I think it looks completely badass and I would like to keep it this way which is why I'm hoping that having Ibanez refinish the guitar is an option that's open.

Since I know that the store would want to keep the cost of a resolution fairly low, and if they wanted to make me extremely happy, they could exchange my guitar for the one they have in store, do the touch up on my guitar and resell it at a loss. If what was said above is true about resale value, they would only lose $100.

For the time being, I am staying reasonable with how this could turn out. But the thing is, if they present unreasonable options to me on Tuesday or options that cause me to take a loss (which I shouldn't since it was their mistake), then that discussion could become heated and a lawyer may be my only option to get a favourable outcome.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 1, 2012)

First of all, that sucks and I am sorry it happened to you dude. 

This stuff happens all the time at guitar shops... It is a risk you have to take if you are letting someone work on your guitar. My friend took his S7420fm into a guitar shop to get BKP's put in and they chipped up the paint around the pickup routes AND screwed the mounting screws all the way through the body and left 4 bumps out of the back of the guitar. The store told him about it but they didn't do anything for him. Now he does all his own pickup swaps 

The thing is, you could have taken your guitar to the greatest guitar tech in all the world to get your pickups changed and there is still a chance he would dent/chip your guitar. 

Moral of the story? Learn to change your own pickups now so you only have yourself to blame if you make a tiny paint chip somewhere.

EDIT: Also, those RGD's have a matte finish, you could just take a black paint marker and dab the spot and it would be almost invisible


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 1, 2012)

^This all the way, man. It's easy to do, and you'll take way better care of your instrument than some stranger who calls himself a "tech."

The thing that pissed me off most about taking my guitar to the local tech was my guitars were always returned to me with greasy fingerprints all over the thing.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 1, 2012)

splinter8451 said:


> The thing is, you could have taken your guitar to the greatest guitar tech in all the world to get your pickups and changed and there is still a chance he would dent/chip your guitar.



Question is, how would the greatest guitar tech in the world handle it? Would he try to just cover up the spot as terribly as the tech at this shop did? Or would he take responsibility and have a pro do what needed to be done to rectify the error?

For a couple of my other guitars, I do all the work myself because if I royally messed it up, the models are common enough that they can be replaced for anywhere between $150 and $300. But since this is a Prestige, I didn't want to risk screwing it up so I did what any reasonable musician would do and took it to (what I had assumed was) a pro.

It's all about accountability.

When I played paintball and worked on a friend's gun, I screwed up a route on the trigger frame. I immediately called him and told him what happened and said I would replace the frame (which cost $100). I ended up not being able to find a replacement frame and couldn't order one from anywhere, so I replaced the gun. It cost me $550, but I man'd up and took the loss because I was accountable for the error.

It's no different than this shop. They're accountable for their error and the onus is on them to fix the error.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 1, 2012)

Agree with doing it yourself. Took mine in a couple years ago and they broke the pickup rings. Shit happens the only thing I take my guitar to a shop for is paint jobs and routing (which is even riskier mistake wise) since I don't have the skill set or tools or confidence to do that myself. This does happen all the time and chances are you'll get no reparations. That being said asking for a pro to do a touch up (not refinish, overkill much) on their dime and the install discounted or free seems reasonable. Anything else and they are even more likely to do nothing, not to mention all of the things you consider fair options really aren't fair (tad over the top). I say get what you can and never use them again for repairs/mods.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's some facts:

If the shop either A) lies about you being the original buyer of the guitar, B) that the guitar was received as damage, or C) a combination of the two they run the risk of losing their Ibanez dealership. 

If you sue, you'll only get back what you're out, which would be the value of a used RG2127 in mint condition, which is only around $1200 on the very high side. If this was a brand new guitar, as in not purchased via a private sale, then you could sue for the value of the instrument when priced new. 

I'm sorry this happened, and it really sucks, but I don't see the shop taking such a hit on this and risking their license to sell Ibanez products. If I was you I'd work out a cash settlement, such as enough for a local, professional painter to refinish the instrument.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gotta love threads like these on here. God forbid some poor chap is upset about somebody fucking up his axe, eventually it turns from sympathy to, "Your a fucking tool, get over it and stop whining online about nothing". While I agree he's made some silly comments like getting a lawyer (the cost and time simply is NOT worth it) and suggesting the fraudulent thing fact is he's just ticked and needs some time to deal with the situation. Maybe some level headed enlightening posts would help him a bit more than calling him out for some silly things said. We don't even know his age. When I was a younger guitarist I would even freak out when I found I hadn't noticed my belt buckle was scratching the *back* of my guitar. Experience lends to a better understanding/avoidance/and coping with such things. 


Rev.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nicki said:


> Question is, how would the greatest guitar tech in the world handle it? Would he try to just cover up the spot as terribly as the tech at this shop did? Or would he take responsibility and have a pro do what needed to be done to rectify the error?



I was just saying it is a risk that you take when you trust someone else to do a job. 



Nicki said:


> When I played paintball and worked on a friend's gun, I screwed up a route on the trigger frame. I immediately called him and told him what happened and said I would replace the frame (which cost $100). I ended up not being able to find a replacement frame and couldn't order one from anywhere, so I replaced the gun. It cost me $550, but I man'd up and took the loss because I was accountable for the error.



Congratulations you are a good person 

If I were you I would just ask for a refund on the pickup swap and use that money to see about getting it touched up if it matters this much? Use the money to buy a paint marker and fix it yourself


----------



## L1ght (Jun 1, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Gotta love threads like these on here. God forbid some poor chap isupset about somebody fucking up his axe, eventually it turns from sympathy to, "Your a fucking tool, get over it and stop whining online about nothing". While I agree he's made some silly comments like getting a lawyer (the cost and time simply is NOT worth it) and suggesting the fraudulent thing fact is he's just ticked and needs some time to deal with the situation. Maybe some level headed enlightening posts would help him a bit more than calling him out for some silly things said. We don't even know his age. When I was a younger guitarist I would even freak out when I found I hadn't noticed my belt buckle was scratching the *back* of my guitar. Experience lends to a better understanding/avoidance/and coping with such things.



No one called him a "fucking tool", and no one made any personal attacks towards him, they simply voiced their opinions on the situation. Getting a lawyer in this situation is just utterly retarded. As stated before, it wasn't like they tore off the headstock or damaged a vital piece of the guitar, and then just sent the guy packing with no reimbursement. It was a god forsaken paint chip on a guitar that is well known specifically FOR chipping and denting. 

His idea about committing fraud should be an obvious mistake. I, as well as several other people, whilst voicing their own opinions on this subject, proceeded to give him some VERY good suggestions as to how to remedy the problem at hand. Some that are actually very possible outcomes to this situation.

If he doesn't want to hear what people have to say, positive or negative, then why the fuck did he even bother posting?


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 1, 2012)

L1ghtChaos said:


> No one called him a "fucking tool", and no one made any personal attacks towards him



Oh geez, I was implying the "attitude" of some responders, not saying that was an actual statement by anyone specifically 



L1ghtChaos said:


> Getting a lawyer in this situation is just utterly retarded.



And in reference to my above statement yours here is pretty equivalent to calling him a retard. Again, I agree with you on the lawyer thing. What I'm trying to get some of you slayers here to realize is the guy is simply pissed off about it and hasn't yet calmed down. I've made far far more ridiculous statements in the past when I was mad and I'm certain pretty much everyone here also has at some point in their lives when they were mad.



L1ghtChaos said:


> If he doesn't want to hear what people have to say, positive or negative, then why the fuck did he even bother posting?



Because everyone needs to vent sometimes? Fuck, I guess all humans are supposed to be flawless and think deeply before every action they take.


Rev.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 1, 2012)

Like I've mentioned a probably a dozen times by now, I'm open to options which is why I'll be sitting down with them on Tuesday to discuss it.

I'd hate to have to go the lawyer, and if getting a lawyer seems odd to anyone, I respect the opinion you're entitled to, but unfortunately it's not an opinion we share. If I need to go this route because they didn't provide any reasonable options to rectify this, I will.

I'll provide an update on Tuesday on how things went.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 1, 2012)

@L1ghtChaos and Rev

While I realize this is the internet, and free speech and all that, sometimes using "strong" language in written communications can be perceived as hostile and cause a misunderstanding. I have found that when one avoids usage of certain words that are highly expressive or can be (mistakenly) taken as derogatory, you generally get a better response from your target audience and end up feeling like the conversation was more pleasant. Just a suggestion that you guys may want to take into consideration.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nicki said:


> I'd hate to have to go the lawyer, and if getting a lawyer seems odd to anyone, I respect the opinion you're entitled to, but unfortunately it's not an opinion we share. If I need to go this route because they didn't provide any reasonable options to rectify this, I will.



Well I hope you do find another option, but if you don't come up with something that you both agree with I will reiterate one last time the lawyer idea is plain bad bad bad - foolish actually. Even the cheapest lawyers will bill $50 an hour. When all is said and done, if you sweepingly won which you won't as it will be an "OK, how much does the damage detract from the value" type thing, the most you will get is them replacing the guitar. And at that point you will have spent enough in legal fees and time wasted to buy a brand new RGD. 

Fact is, even if it weren't chipped you could've accidentally chipped it yourself in 3 days playing in the studio. THEN what would you do?? Would you throw out the guitar or sell it? No, you wouldn't. We've all chipped our axes as some point, it's simply inevitable. Time to sit back and have a few drinks (if you're old enough) and take a deep breath. There ARE luthiers out there that can make it look brand new without a refinish. Probably for the cost the people that messed it up are willing to reimburse. It's not the end of the world, there are options 


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nicki said:


> @L1ghtChaos and Rev
> 
> While I realize this is the internet, and free speech and all that, sometimes using "strong" language in written communications can be perceived as hostile and cause a misunderstanding. I have found that when one avoids usage of certain words that are highly expressive or can be (mistakenly) taken as derogatory, you generally get a better response from your target audience and end up feeling like the conversation was more pleasant. Just a suggestion that you guys may want to take into consideration.



 Huh?? What strong language have we used other than "fuck"? And it wasn't "Fuck you" or anything like that, it was expression like saying "Geeez" really loud 


Rev.


----------



## L1ght (Jun 1, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Oh geez, I was implying the "attitude" of some responders, not saying that was an actual statement by anyone specifically
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't disagree with your statements, and you can interpret MY statements any way you like, but just because I think one(or more) of his ideas are retarded, doesn't mean I think he personally is retarded. You are probably right in thinking he is just a little hot-headed at the moment, but judging by his further postings, I think he intends to do whatever necessary to get what he *believes* he is entitled to. Whether that includes filing a lawsuit, or committing fraudulent acts. - Which are both completely moronic in this situation, any way you look at it.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 1, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Huh?? What strong language have we used other than "fuck"? And it wasn't "Fuck you" or anything like that, it was expression like saying "Geeez" really loud
> 
> 
> Rev.



Right, however it could still be taken as a "fuck (you're an idiot), I guess humans are..." kind of thing. All I'm saying is that written communications can end up being written MIScommunications. If you were to say that expression in person, the tonality of your voice would convey whether or not it was meant to be condescending. When it's written (and especially on the internet), it can just as easily be taken in a completely opposite way in which you meant it.

Anyway, I think I may go have that drink you suggested (yep, I'm well over legal drinking age).


----------



## flint757 (Jun 1, 2012)

The only advice I have is when they offer a "reasonable" option (which will be pretty much nothing you have suggested) don't walk away. You got to look at it from a fiscal point of view not a I'm pissed and I want you to suffer view (one I have shared towards others many times ). The only reasonable thing they can do that isn't ridiculous is not charge you and give you enough money to do a good cover up (it's location and size it can still look new cheap) that is it honestly. Them paying to get it refinished or giving you a new one isn't going to happen and shouldn't happen. If you expect that you will be sorely disappointed. The lawyer will cost you a lot of money with little reward if any, if you want them to pay from a justice stand point then black list them (in terms of repairs) on as many websites you can and tell all your friends what happened.

Having said that they should have used something on the screws before placing them like soap to avoid chipping/splitting.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 1, 2012)

Replacement guitar 

Seriously though get on this.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 1, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> Doesn't seem like it should be that hard of a fix, maybe you could take it elsewhere and hand them the bill?



I think this is your best option, Either that, or just suck it up and deal with it, and make sure you're not charged for the pick-up swap. It's honestly not that big of a scratch, and I think you're just over-reacting due to being pissed off. It happens a ton, trust me. A lawsuit is definitely NOT worth the time and effort.

Besides, your hand is going to be RIGHT THERE while you're playing, who's going to see it but you and people who ask to see the guitar. I have a few dings and scratches on my guitars caused by other people, but shit happens man. It's not like guitars never get damaged. It *will* happen, sooner or later. Just call it a character mark and get on with your life, something was going to happen to your guitar eventually. This really isn't worth your time, man.

Not trying to bash you or anything, I know this sucks, I'm just offering my opinion and advice. Just chill.

^EDIT: I agree with djpharoah up there 
|

Honestly, I'd probably do that, either that or electrical tape. That's what I'm using to hold the broken (non-vital) part of the neck pickup ring on on my H 207, until I can justify getting new rings. Or the paint marker thing that was suggested.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nicki said:


> All I'm saying is that written communications can end up being written MIScommunications.



I hear ya, but L1ghtChaos and I aren't arguing and neither of us seem to be upset with one another, we just posted our opinions, it's all good 



Nicki said:


> Anyway, I think I may go have that drink you suggested (yep, I'm well over legal drinking age).



Always a good idea, go for it  Hope everything works out.


Rev.


----------



## KiD Cudi (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe I'm too lenient but it just looks like a little chipped paint on a guitar that wasn't that pretty or decorative to begin with. I understand you're probably just clinging to principle and pissed about their poor service but suing? They are definitely bigger fish to fry but it's your right and decision obviously so good luck friend.
I wouldn't do that shit though...


----------



## cap-tan (Jun 2, 2012)

Leave the chip. It adds character. I take care of all of my instruments but they get dinged time to time, and yes, sometimes by a tech. Fact is, this kinda stuff happens. The guitar still plays and you obviously like the way it sounds, a couple years down the road the chip will be nothing more than a story to tell about the guitar. But with that said, to each his own. I personally would not go through all the hassle and if I really cared about the finish that much I'd Sharpie it. Not like someone out in the audience (if you play live) is gonna sit there and be all like "man that band would've been killer if that guitarist didn't have a chip on his guitar." Good luck with whatever you decide to do depending on the options the shop offers you.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm with cap-tan. Dings add character. Honestly, pristine guitars scare me. I am afraid to hold them.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 2, 2012)

i only have one thing to say about this
it was a pup swap right, how did they chip the paint even in the slightest ive never heard of or seen such an occurrence can anyone shed some light on possibilities cuz im confused

and to the op sorry to hear man id be furious


----------



## flint757 (Jun 2, 2012)

My guess is when they screwed the new screws in. If it was a tight fit it can happen, but yes if there is already a hole it isn't likely to happen on a guitar with a solid paint job so it is a tad perplexing.


----------



## cap-tan (Jun 2, 2012)

My guess is that when they were turning the screw the screwdriver may have slipped off the head and whala. theres a chip. but thats just my guess


----------



## L1ght (Jun 2, 2012)

See, I'm all for justice and everything, but will someone please explain to me how a paint chip that wasn't caused by you or your awesome playing... adds character? If I brought this guitar to a tech, and then he chipped it... the only thing I would think of every time I saw that paint chip would be, how fucking incompetent some people are with even the simplest of tasks. 

So to be honest, while I don't agree with some of the incredibly ridiculous ideas Nicki has come by, I sure as hell do not agree with the fact that this very paint chip adds "character" to his guitar. He should be entitled to a fix, plain and simple. 

However, as I stated before, rightfully, he is only entitled to how much the damage is actually worth. If they can't make this right without refinishing the entire guitar, then they SHOULD refinish the entire guitar, free of charge, since THEY were the ones that screwed up the paint job in the first place. Worst comes to worst, I believe the should refund him the amount they charged for the pickup change.


----------



## Neil (Jun 2, 2012)

Nicki said:


> I'm hoping that having Ibanez refinish the guitar is an option that's open.


That is never going to happen, 

Are they going to ship it back to Japan? No
Is Ibanez going to allow it into LACS? No

The only hope here would be that the Canadian supplier of Ibanez is big enough to do refinishing as part of their warranty repairs, but that's very unlikely for the following reasons,

it would only cover damage in transit of brand new guitars to the stores, as soon as it leaves the store damage would count as the customers fault,

it's extremely cost prohibitive and they would probably just expect the shop to sell damage in transit guitars at a discount in the store (at best the supplier would have a set rule of how much they will reimburse the shop for such sales, say 10% of the cost price, and even if a system like that existed the supplier would expect notification of damage very shortly after delivery to the store and so would not cover your 2nd hand guitar)

The logistics and cost of Ibanez sending out every colour of paint they ever make to all the suppliers in the world, and teaching the painters the exact order of colour coats to achieve the final finish? Extremely unlikely.


The list goes on, I'm not raggin on you, I'd be pissed off too, I just don't want you thinking refinishing by Ibanez is going to happen,

Just hope they either giving you a sum of money as compensation, or they swap out the guitar for a new one and sell yours at a discount in their store.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 2, 2012)

I say you're making a big deal out of nothing....its a paint chip, it'll happen, and it's small enough that you probably won't notice it. I mean tell me where all of the paint chips are on this.








Besides, the way people are into relics nowadays they just made it more valuable


----------



## SirJellyJam (Jun 2, 2012)

LOLyourmad 

that chip bout the size of a fingernail tip and you want them to refinish the entire guitar xD hahaah dude your business probably doesn't mean that much to them and how your reacting towards the slight nick is pretty childish ahha yeah sure it sucks that it happened but imagine if you woulda tacked the pickup swap and ran into the stuck screw, coulda done hella of a lot more damage like stripping the screw hole, making a lot bigger chip possibly even in the wood itself. your guitar made its first memory, be happy it wasn't worse off hahaahahah


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 2, 2012)

Neil said:


> Are they going to ship it back to Japan? No



Ibanez has, in the past, sent guitars back to Japan for refinishing when the guitar has a paint defect caused by improper finishing. Most notably the relatively common neck pocket finish cracks on the RG770DX reissues. 

Granted, that was at HUSA's behest. Not sure if Efkay is going to be as cool, as I hear that, as an Ibanez distributor, they're absolutely awful. 

Though, Ibanez only does that on guitars covered by the warranty. This guitar most definitely is not covered by warranty as it was purchased second hand and had modifications made to it.

Also, anyone thinking this "isn't a big deal" is nuts. Maybe you guys treat your gear like crap, or don't have the backbone to call out a poor tech/mod job, but the fact of the matter is the OP payed good money for his guitar to have some professional work done and the end result was far from it. I'm all for having guitars with some chips, you should see my 91' UVs, but this is NOT COOL, and anyone saying it is has obviously never been in this situation. If I was the OP I'd be just as, if not more, furious. 

I do think the OP is waaaaaay off on what the shop can/should do to make this right. Namely the fraud he's supporting and the threat of taking legal action. That doesn't mean he's wrong in thinking this is a travesty and being mad at how laxed the shop is acting.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 2, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Also, anyone thinking this "isn't a big deal" is nuts.



I would be incredibly annoyed aswell. Its like getting a mechanic to service your car and he ends up putting a massive scratch down the bonnet. No matter how small the chip they have still damaged the re-sale value of your guitar. 

You will end up having to sell your Ibby to pay legal bills if you go down the lawyer route though. A pro touch up/repair and some free strings is what you should be aiming for. Just make sure you do it quick so they don't change there side of the story.


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree with the OP in being pissed that the guitar was "damaged" when they were working on it, but the OP also has to keep in mind that the situation could have been much worse as others who have posted replies have mentioned. 

As far as getting another guitar as a replacement, that won't happen. The ONLY way it would, the OP would have to take the pickups he just had put in HIS guitar back out, rewire the stock ones back in, then trade in his guitar towards the new one - which he won't get anywhere near what he paid for it - and he'd have to pay the difference to get the new one. It don't matter what the guitar is, when you trade-in or sell a guitar, you're only going to get X amount because the store needs to be able to turn around and sell it and make a profit - just like a car dealer. 

And since the paint chip happened when the OP brought the guitar to a shop to have it altered/modified, Ibanez will NOT take the guitar back to either touch it up or refinish it, even if the OP paid the money to have it done. The ONLY way Ibanez - or ANY manufacturer - would take a guitar back for a refinish is IF the finish was drastically flawed or imperfect from the factory. And yet again since this chip was caused during an alteration/modification, Ibanez won't cover it. Sorry OP, but that's the way these things work...

Asfar as getting a lawyer to get the results you want, you're wasting your time, the shop's time, and both yours and thier money. Not to mention that if brought this issue to a lawyer and showed them the "damaged" area, they would probably laugh at you. If it was something more serious like cracked the body or snapped the neck in half, that would be a different story. But as far as trying to return your guitar for a paint chip the size of a fingernail and claim it was "damaged in shipping" won't fly either. Someone is still going to need to know and see the supposed "damage", and the claim will be denied due to the finish being chipped which was NOT a factory issue or mistake. If you really want the whole thing refinished that bad, then start looking at colors at car body shop paint suppliers and either find something close to the factory finish you can, or do something else that really catches your eye and make it a one-of-a-kind RGD. This way if you have one that no one else has, it has more sentimental value to you and you'll love that guitar even more...

Hearing horror stories like the one guy that said they put a crack in the body for routing a Floyd on his guitar and similar stories is what got me into doing as much of my own work as possible. This way if I fuck something up, I'm the only person I got to be pissed off at and live with the mistake. Not to mention, doing such work like a pickup swap and re-wire is one of the simplest things and can save you a couple hundred bucks by doing it yourself compared to having a shop do it. On the same note, what's to say that the OP did do the swap himself and the same thing happened, or the screw snapped in the body or it took a small piece of wood out of the guitar??? Like I and others have mentioned, it could have been much worse and if the ONLY downfall was this small of a paint chip, I would be angry too, but not going as far as the OP is about it... Not logical. 

The only other things I could suggest to the OP would be to try going to an auto parts store and try finding a small bottle of touch-up paint as close to the factory color as possible and touch it up himself. Because of the specialty Ibanez color, this will make it more of a challenge, but not impossible to do. And if he can't find the color that matches it closely, the only other things I would suggest would be to either get and use a set of pickup rings to cover the chipped area, or just deal with the chip for what it is. And hell, such a small mark is a battle wound and adds a certain degree of character to the guitar. 

As for dealing with the shop and the techs about the damage, I would simply ask them for the money he spent on the pickup install and wiring back, especially since that is about the amount of value that has been taken off the guitar. If they don't give him his money back, then I would start bad-mouthing and telling people to not go to and use them as a shop and refer them to someone else. It'll hurt them more in knowing that they'll lose business as a result and reputation for damaging guitars and losing money as a result of the loss of business to the competition. But when you go to the shop to work something out with these guys, be reasonable and realistic and ask for your money back for the work they did. They should have NO issue in doing so and you'll both wind up happy. And next time, learn to do simple stuff like this yourself and save the serious work for the tech you know and trust at this place for when you really need it or find a new shop to deal with.

Again, be realistic, logical, calm and collected when you go in there to deal with them. Like the old saying goes: "You'll get more flies with honey than you will with vinegar"...


----------



## Daken1134 (Jun 2, 2012)

i understand why you would be angry but it does seem a little over the top, i definately agree that doing the install for free and maybe paying for a pickup would be even. for example if someone did that to my RG2228 (which i would do myself anyway but besidses the point) i would simple express myself and say "listen you guys messed up, you owe me something lets figure this out" cause in all honesty... my guitar has seen WAY worse than that just in normal wear in tear playing shows.


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 2, 2012)

Nicki said:


> I'd hate to have to go the lawyer, and if getting a lawyer seems odd to anyone, I respect the opinion you're entitled to, but unfortunately it's not an opinion we share. If I need to go this route because they didn't provide any reasonable options to rectify this, I will.



Don't act like a kid. Kids get jerked around. Even 30 year olds that act like kids. Act like a grownup. "Hi, you chipped my guitar. What can we do about getting it back to the condition it was in before?"

Don't mention lawyers, new guitars, sending it back to Japan, or anything else ludicrous and unlikely. Do you have any idea how long court takes, what a lawyer costs, and what you're actually entitled to? You can call a lawyer and sue the music store, or you can microwave a spider, get it to bite you, become spider-man, and kick his ass. Your ability to successfully do either is close to zero. Legally you don't have grounds to sue for more than a paint job, which would cost less than the lawyer. Much less. And spider wise, they die when you microwave them and won't bite you after. I've tried and tried and tried. Wound up with no super powers and a dirty microwave.


----------



## Exit Existence (Jun 2, 2012)

And this is why I learned to do all my own installs/repairs/setups.

Seriously, fuckign
I feel your pain. I got fucked on ebay with a B-stock strat body that I didnt realize had a screwed up narrow neck pocket until months later when I started assembling my strat.

Brought it to a local store to have the neck pocket widened 1/32th of an inch so the neck would fit in. I probably could of done it myself with some gentle sand paper but the dude fucking took a chain saw to it and made it real sloppy and chipped up the paint on the out side of the the pocket. Tried to cover the paint chip up with white out..... i was like uhhhh


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 2, 2012)

Like I mentioned, even for him to get the cost of the pickup install and re-wire back should be sufficient. You figure it's a minimum of $40 per pickup to install, then average $40 for them to wire it, and maybe a set-up once it's done which is about $40-$60... That in itself is close to or an even $200 - depending on how much that particular shop charged him for it, because every shop is different and has different prices. In the amount of value his guitar dropped due to the chip they put in it, getting the $200 he spent to have the job done would make up for the value drop in his guitar AND get the pickups put in and rewired for the bubble at that rate.

I honestly think that this is the best he's gonna be able to make out in this situation. But like ArrowHead, myself and others have mentioned, the OP has no grounds to take out a temper tantrum and threaten them with a lawyer because of such a minor mark on the guitar. As long as he stays cool and collected, reasonable and logical about it he can make out just fine for the problem that was caused.


----------



## littledoc (Jun 2, 2012)

I think he should sue not just for the cost of the guitar, but tack on another few thousand for pain and suffering. Heck, we've all now witnessed that RGD chipped... let's make it a class-action suit!

Seriously though, the shop is obviously under an obligation to either repair the damage they caused or pay someone else to do it. If they're buttheads and they refuse, the OP is SOL, in which case the prudent thing to do would probably be to file a suit with the local small claims court. No attorney necessary.


----------



## Djentleguy (Jun 2, 2012)

I Like the sound but damn you better throw something heavy on their faces for that damage.


----------



## ItWillDo (Jun 4, 2012)

Get them to refinish it in neon-yellow. 

I'm thinking of doing it myself but I'm not sure about the outcome.


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 5, 2012)

Reading this, I was for you, against you and then back for you. I believe what Max is spot on. When my main guitar, the one that gets the bangs, gets chipped, I get upset but realize it's part of playing the thing as much as I do. When someone else bangs it, it's a whole different story.

The tech should be held responsible for his actions and a fair solution would be to pay for a professional touch-up or contribute to a complete refinish.

All of that said, I would NEVER let them figure out about this thread and the fact that you were considering asking them to commit fraud. Only shit can come from that. I'd also avoid legal action. Lets face it, at most, a pro-touch up is going to be 300$. You'd lose money, stop both sides from reaching a reasonable solution and, from a different perspective, put another case into a hugely burdened court system. 

You have the right to be bad, reel that back through and reach a solution that both sides are happy with. NOW, if you discover the shop is going to give you the screws, then we can talk alternative actions. Remember Road House! Be happy!


----------



## Nicki (Jun 5, 2012)

So here's an update after talking with the shop today.

I first spoke with the tech who did the damage and asked how it happened. He told me he wasn't able to get the screw out so he took a pair of pliers to the screw that he said was stuck and ripped the pickup out, screw and all. I wasn't impressed with this action as to me, that seems like a pretty drastic action and completely careless.

He then tells me that he tried to touch it up, to which I responded "It looked like you had taken black nail polish and just made a strip with it. It rubbed off that very night. It was not very well done at all and I'm not impressed."

The rest of the conversation proceeded like this:

Tech -> "Well I've been doing this for 20 - 25 years. These things usually don't happen but it's unfortunate when they do. And people can say what they want about me but that's just how it is."
Me-> "Dude, I'm not saying anything negative to you, I would just think that, given that this _is_ an expensive piece of gear, and your experience, you would have used a little more caution. When something like this happens, it does cause a loss of faith in someone, you know?"
Tech -> "Well, I mean, I can touch it up and make it disappear"
Me -> "After the 'touch up' that I saw when I picked it up, I've very hesitant about what the result of another one would be."
Tech -> "Well, unfortunately I don't have good paint here. So, do you want a replacement, or send it out to get refinished, I just don't know what to do"
Me -> "If it were to be sent out to be refinished, who would it go to and where?"
Tech -> "Actually, I don't even know who we send it out to"

At this point, I was become very annoyed with how this conversation was proceeding because he started trying to make himself sound like a victim, but another tech behind the counter mentioned that the guy they send the refinishes to is named Paul something, I didn't catch the full name. 

Continuing the conversation:

Me -> "So I would like to know how we plan on getting this fixed."
Tech -> "Well like I said, I can touch it up."
Me -> "I think I'll just wait to speak with [name of department manager]."

After waiting for about 10 minutes, the department manager came out.

Manager -> "So [tech's name] gave me a run down of what happened. Let's have a look"

He looks at the damage done, and takes out a work order form and starts writing the guitar info down and asks me:

Manager -> "Where did you buy the guitar?"
Me -> "I bought the guitar second hand, but it was purchased from this store less than a year ago. The original receipt is in the case's pouch."

I pull out the receipt and he has a look at it and writes more information down.

After he finishes and hands me a claim check (that they use when people come to pick up their guitars):

Manager -> "I'm going to look into it and hopefully get back to you in a couple of days."
Me -> "So what options are there to get this fixed?"
Manager -> "I don't know. We haven't had a situation like this before. If it was something more common, I'd be able to tell you, but since this hasn't happened before I need to look into it and should get back to you by tomorrow."

So with that, I left my phone number with them and the guitar, which they won't do any work on unless I give the go-ahead.

Throughout the conversation with both the tech that did the damage and the department manager, I didn't become the nightmare customer from hell. My tone definitely let them know that I was upset with them, but I didn't become unreasonable. There were times where I could have fired comments at the tech through the things he was saying, like when he said "I've been doing this for 20 -25 years", I wanted to say "What? Butchering guitars?" and when he said "I don't have good paint" I really wanted to get in his face and ask him if that was the case, what the hell would make me want him to use crappy paint to fix the damage? But I didn't... For now, I'm cooperative with them about getting this problem solved.

I'll provide a further update on the situation when I hear back from the department manager.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 5, 2012)

blip.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 5, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> Solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## flint757 (Jun 5, 2012)

Seems like it was handled well on both ends, it seems like they are willing to work with you on this. The real question is once the figure something out who is paying.


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 5, 2012)

I think you handled it well. Being near a guitar shop where the owner has been there for a thousand years, I understand the vibe they can give off. It was good you stood firm.

Keep us posted. Do you have a preference as to the course of action. I'd make it very clear that "X" is your desired action.


----------



## CloudAC (Jun 6, 2012)

Man, if he had to resort to pliers he really should have been much more careful. He would have been fully aware how expensive the instrument is considering the 'Prestige' logo on the headstock and they're an Ibanez dealer. But even that's not the point, its someone else's guitar. Even if it was a cheap Pacifica, the utmost care should be applied from a tech that's been doing it '20 - 25 years'. Not cool. 

Make sure they cover the costs of any work that needs to be done.

Btw, I agree dings do add character, but there's nothing characteristic about a ding that wasn't applied by yourself


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Jun 6, 2012)

Nicki said:


> Here's a pick of the damage... I'm so pissed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 6, 2012)

Like most guys who have been doing this for that long, he got lazy and careless. It's really something that happens a lot unfortunately. He was just too lazy to clean off his bench, which I'm sure was covered in crap, wrap the guitar in clean rags, fill the cavity with foam bits, and then get at the screw with some long-nose pliers (which he probably would have had to dig for in his piles of tools). 

Not defending the guy, he fucked up. I just see how it happened as I've been in the same room as guys who have done the same kind of haphazard work when they get either lazy, apathetic, or both to their work.



Kodee_Kaos said:


> yay iz can post picturz



Not all of us can be cool enough to shoot holes in our guitars.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd say the store's responsibility is to get the small chip of paint TOUCHED UP PROPERLY, but expecting an entire refin of the body seems a bit over the top considering you didn't buy it NEW from them and the paint issue was not from Ibanez, but rather damage from a pickup install. I don't disagree with you being upset, but you need to set your expectations up to be realistic. Unless the owner just doesn't care maybe he'll send it to someone locally to do a refin but considering that would be a $2-300+ job for the whole body by anyone who knows what they are doing, I doubt that's the route they're going to go.  A satin/matte touchup would be more likely for that little spot. I'm not dogpiling on you but unless it's an install that requires routing of the cavity itself, I agree with the folks who are saying this is why I do my pickup installs myself now. I had this happen to a guitar of mine and the shop was less helpful getting it "fixed" too, they did a lame touchup job but I was young and the guitar was inexpensive so I didn't fight them on it.


----------



## cronux (Jun 6, 2012)

man... during my lunch break I went through this whole thread 

I really hope that you get that fixed and for a guitar with that price tag on it it really sucks that you have to go through it. 

as for me, I really don't see how that 0.02 inch blemish is such a big deal. i mean, they did f*** up but still - my way would have been that i would like some store credit in "guitar refinishing" value. let's say a stupid price like 150$ for what it would cost to get the guitar refinished. 

give me a picks, strings, cables, polishes, whatever in that value... i mean, i'm gonna dent the thing sooner or later (rehersals, gigs, playing at home, being human etc.)... why not take advantage of that 

i'm sorry, i'm not seeing that minor blemish as a big deal BUT STILL hope you get that fixed asap


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Jun 6, 2012)

Absolute best of luck getting this dealt with. Sounds like the dealer is a solid guy and will do the best he can, even if it's just store credit or cash or something. But this is why I learn to do my own repairs. If it's one of my guitars I don't care for as much, and I'm in a lazy mood then I'll bring it to a store, but if it's my #1 player (Only a Prestige 1570) I'd never let a place lay their hands on it, even though it has dings and scrapes on it. I put those there, from me being an idiot/drunk, (fun times reminiscing!). I don't want to look at a scratch and say "Yep, never going there again."

Speaking of my 1570, it needs a refret. After reading this thread, I think I'm just going to lock it in its case for a while until I can do a refret myself... 



broj15 said:


> That's pretty weak man. I mean if i (not a pro buy any means) can swap pickups in a guitar and not fuck something up then Idk why a shop can't do the same. I would be extremely pissed at them. I say they either owe you a new guitar or a refinish. Hope everything goes well with them when you meet up.




That's not really fair. No matter how good you are at something, you're bound to make a mistake at one point in your career. If that certain tech has screwed up a few things during his tenure at the store, maybe it's time they retrain him or let him go.

*Reads rest of the thread*

Why in the fuck did he use pliers to take out the pickup and screw?? I wouldn't do that to my friends M-50 LTD, let alone a fucking Prestige!


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 6, 2012)

In the second visit to the store, you've handled yourself a bit better. Much better, actually. Of everyone, however, the clear winner of the level-headed-adult award goes to the store manager, whom you should have been dealing with from the moment your guitar was damaged. ALWAYS deal with a manager or owner in a situation like this. Talking to the tech was wasted time.

It's a flat finish. Manager's going to fill it in with a sharpie, tell you it was refinished, and you'll never even be able to tell. 

The reason the tech was unhelpful is you put him on the defensive. In your recreation, you started in criticizing his repair "It was not very good, I'm not impressed", then when he defends himself you respond with "I'm not saying anything negative". It's actually EXACTLY what you did (saying something negative), and the reason you were met with "I've been doing this 25 years." You started the entire exchange by trying to take away his pride and self image.


There's an expression from Dale Carnegie's How to Win Friends and Influence People: "Let them save face". People don't like to be criticized. They don't like having their mistakes rubbed in their faces. Instead of dwelling on the mistake, focus on giving him a chance to fix it. Give him a chance to walk away from the encounter with his pride intact, regardless of whether you think he deserves it.

Instead of "look what a shitty repair you did!", try "Man, that sucks. That screw must have really been stuck in there! Now is there anything we can do to get this guitar finish back to it's original condition? I appreciate you touching it up, but it doesn't seem it's going to last or match up perfectly".

Watch how different the reaction you get is when you don't start in with criticism and negativity. 

Remember, it's all about getting what you want. If you demand it, and insult people, you won't get it. But a little wiggling in how you say things, and you'll get what you want every time. It may seem manipulative to you, but you'll be surprised to find it's not the way you'll come across. Instead, people will really like dealing with you, and go out of their way to give you what you want.


----------



## tommychains (Jun 6, 2012)

all this lawyer crap isn't going to help anyone. Sure, the shop messed up your guitar, but it's not like they cracked the horn or something. That happened to me when they were shipping my iceman WITH NO PROTECTION, and the shop tried to blame it on the shipping company.

Long story short, they paid the cost for a new iceman, and the manager let me keep the scrap iceman.

if you want them to fix this small thing, treat it as such. If that doesn't work, idk what to tell you, but don't be some lawsuit waving lunatic.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah I forgot to mention, LOL @ you even thinking of throwing out the "I'm going to get my lawyer!" talk. I think you honestly have never spoken to a lawyer before, because if you had you would realize unless it's your dad, no one is going to take that case for free and the amount of money it would cost to try to bring these guys to small claims court for that small amount of damage would cost you more than paying to have the whole guitar refinished yourself.  Work rationally with the store owner and try to get resolution that way, but threatening to sue them is not only going to get you laughed at, but will also likely tell them you don't have a clue as to what you're talking about, makes you look immature and might even make them drag their feet on helping you get it fixed.  Just a word of advice.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 6, 2012)

MetalHeadMat said:


> Why in the fuck did he use pliers to take out the pickup and screw??



If the head on a very thin screw strips out (which they often do on cheap, pot metal screws usually used to hold pickup in) you can't do the old Dremel->Flathead trick, there just isn't enough material. You have to actually grip the screw and work it on out. It's not fun, and you have to be REALLY careful, read my post above.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 6, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> In the second visit to the store, you've handled yourself a bit better. Much better, actually. Of everyone, however, the clear winner of the level-headed-adult award goes to the store manager, whom you should have been dealing with from the moment your guitar was damaged. ALWAYS deal with a manager or owner in a situation like this. Talking to the tech was wasted time.
> 
> It's a flat finish. Manager's going to fill it in with a sharpie, tell you it was refinished, and you'll never even be able to tell.
> 
> ...



If someone does an absolutely craptacular job, you don't tell them "Hey man, you did a great job, but..." You need to tell the that their work was not up to snuff. I have read How to Win Friends and Influence People, but the ideals in that book are not applicable to EVERY situation. They're applicable to a majority of them, but not all. This is unfortunately one of the situations where I had to flat out tell the guy I wasn't happy with his work because it was completely terrible. I didn't appreciate him being careless with my guitar, causing the damage, and doing a terrible job of trying to cover it up. If it looked like he had actually tried to make the damage unnoticeable, I probably would have had a little more confidence in him, but like I said to him, it looked like he just took black nail polish and made a line with it where the paint chip happened.

Yes, I had to criticize his work because without any kind of feedback, people wouldn't learn where they made mistakes. Was my criticism constructive? No. Was it destructive and insulting? No. It was criticism, some people handle it better than others. 

As far as giving this guy a chance to fix his error, he already had one when I initially got the guitar back and it was not satisfactory, so I don't trust him trying to do anything more to my guitar. It's now a discussion between the department manager and I on how this is to be fixed. So we'll see what happens when I hear from him.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 6, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> In the second visit to the store, you've handled yourself a bit better. Much better, actually. Of everyone, however, the clear winner of the level-headed-adult award goes to the store manager, whom you should have been dealing with from the moment your guitar was damaged. ALWAYS deal with a manager or owner in a situation like this. Talking to the tech was wasted time.
> 
> It's a flat finish. Manager's going to fill it in with a sharpie, tell you it was refinished, and you'll never even be able to tell.
> 
> ...



as stupid as it sounds EVERYONE should read How to Win Friends and Influence people, it really works

he's 100% correct, come out with an even tone but attacking words and you're still going to come off negative.

still quite inexcuseable, but the approach could have been tweaked a little. anything liek this happens again, chill, think seriously about what your going to say and how your are going to approach the situation with the tech/manager. don't kiss ass, but don't come out swinging either


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Jun 6, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If the head on a very thin screw strips out (which they often do on cheap, pot metal screws usually used to hold pickup in) you can't do the old Dremel->Flathead trick, there just isn't enough material. You have to actually grip the screw and work it on out. It's not fun, and you have to be REALLY careful, read my post above.



Oh alright! I was thinking something completely different and more idiotic.


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 6, 2012)

Nicki said:


> If someone does an absolutely craptacular job, blah blah




Did I let you save face in my criticisms? No.
Did you respond positively, or defensively? Defensively.

It does apply to every situation, actually. There's a reason the book is the success it is, for as long as it has been. Last time I made a complaint about work in a music store (wasn't ready on time when they called and said it was ready) I never got upset, critical, or negative. Got the setup free, the strings free ($45 bass strings), an extra PACK free, and a string winder with the store logo on it. In other words, about $120 in free shit. And the manager LOVES me there, because I treat him like the expert he thinks he is. Not the doddering noob I know him to be.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^Exactly



MaxOfMetal said:


> If the head on a very thin screw strips out (which they often do on cheap, pot metal screws usually used to hold pickup in) you can't do the old Dremel->Flathead trick, there just isn't enough material. You have to actually grip the screw and work it on out. It's not fun, and you have to be REALLY careful, read my post above.



Yeah I've stripped computer case fan screws and pliers are the only thing that work there too. Shit happens. It does mean that either the original owner, the new owner or the tech was using a wrong sized bit though at some point. (crappy screws need perfect fitting screw driver)


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 6, 2012)

I would try staining the area with a true black marker (not a blue/black sharpy) and then finish off the area with some satin clear poly, and buff a little bit.

If a store did that to my guitar, I would have them pay me $500 in small claims to have the guitar completely refinished, immediately.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 6, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> I would have them pay me $500 in small claims



He wouldn't get that though, not by a long shot. The store could easily prove that the value of the guitar is only around $1100, remember it was used before he even brought it to the shop. The shop would then be able to prove that A) a pro, solid, flat color refinish doesn't cost $500, and B) that a much cheaper "touch-up" job could be offered. Then, he'd also still be on the hook for the price of the original work, as just because they fucked up doesn't mean they now don't get paid under the law, especially if the pickups were shown to be installed properly. 

At best, he'd get ~$150 in the end, and that's after waiting a week, taking time off of work, etc. Then he'd be stuck looking for a way for that to cover the touch-up/refinish work. That would be if he even won, which unless he has photos of the guitar, close up, before and after and can verify that the damage was the fault of the shop, he'd have a hard time doing. It'll just be his word against the tech, the store, and I'm sure a whole bunch of "witnesses" (as in employees). 

Anyone who thinks that taking the shop to court is the best option has never been to court before.  Small Claims is about being made "whole" not hitting a windfall. The shop, at best, would only be on the hook for the value of a used guitar's finish......which isn't much at all. 

Now, if the shop was being a bunch of dicks (which it doesn't seem to be the case) then perhaps he could go to court on principle.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Jun 7, 2012)

Just curious, because I live in Toronto. Which shop do I need to avoid? Sucks that this happened to you, man.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 7, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> He wouldn't get that though, not by a long shot. The store could easily prove that the value of the guitar is only around $1100, remember it was used before he even brought it to the shop. The shop would then be able to prove that A) a pro, solid, flat color refinish doesn't cost $500, and B) that a much cheaper "touch-up" job could be offered. Then, he'd also still be on the hook for the price of the original work, as just because they fucked up doesn't mean they now don't get paid under the law, especially if the pickups were shown to be installed properly.



The guitar isn't worth $1100. 

If it was purchased new he could even go by the list price of $2,133.32.

The cheapest correct repair would be a replacement body from Ibanez, and labor involved for it's installation. Any repair that would hurt resale value is unacceptable. 

The shop wasn't careful, and now they need to correct things fully. No judge would let the store even try and devalue the guitar, or claim what the proper course of action to correct it is.

I don't care for this finish, and I think the guitar is over priced, BUT if this was a PRS 10 top, and some guitar store took the finish off this whole thread would have a different tune.

I like to believe in honesty, and making things right. Unfortunately this is a difficult and expensive fix. You guys say small claims are hard to settle and not worth the trouble, but I disagree. This won't go to court, you just have to pay a lawyer to write a letter, outlining the facts, and the "only" course of action to correct the error.

You could find a guitar playing lawyer online that would do this for free, I have no doubt about it. Check the PRS forums.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 7, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone who thinks that taking the shop to court is the best option has never been to court before.  Small Claims is about being made "whole" not hitting a windfall. The shop, at best, would only be on the hook for the value of a used guitar's finish......which isn't much at all.
> 
> Now, if the shop was being a bunch of dicks (which it doesn't seem to be the case) then perhaps he could go to court on principle.



If the store lied in court about the condition of the guitar they would be charged with felony conspiracy, contempt, perjury who knows what the judge would do to them.

The store defending themselves would be their worst enemy. They would need a lawyer if they scratched my guitar, and they would still lose and pay all of my court costs.

You could fight the case with the method of, the store is wasting my time, and the time of the court. Missing work? That could be fixed with money as well but I would just point it out to the judge instead of demanding money for lost work.

Principle is far more important than money, that is why you could end your statement with, I don't want a penny, I just want my guitar to be the way it was. I understand the correct fix is difficult, and expensive, but it is the only way to make things right.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 7, 2012)

Paperwork don't lie man it is used. Was it in like new condition yes, but not only was it used when he purchased it, it was a year from that point as well so it would not be fraud to call it used. A judge would not agree to the MSRP value anyhow either since nobody sells anything at that price (well not many) and he didn't purchase it new. Replacement body is ludicrous and while small claims may work the point was the time, money and effort isn't worth it (any or all of the above). You live in Florida and you have high expectations from your judges apparently that (what I've observed) it doesn't live up too so I'm going to say you lack actual experience in that department. 

Also have you ever watched local TV with Judge Judy type shows, people lie all the time in small claims no one gets charged with conspiracy or any of that other crap, they just call bullshit on it and make them pay what the plaintiff asked for or maybe more that is it.

Small claims is not criminal court.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 7, 2012)

This tread demonstrates something my wife and I were talking about. It seems like more and more these days people expect the legal system to enact revenge on their behalf instead of, you know, serving justice. 

Do you deserve recompense? Absolutely! But if you really believe you're going to end up with a new axe be prepared for disappointment. You're never going to convence a judge that that small mark on your used guitar entitles you to a new guitar.

You really should listen to what people here are suggesting. Maybe get the install for free, or in store credit or something.

Good luck.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 7, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> The guitar isn't worth $1100.
> 
> If it was purchased new he could even go by the list price of $2,133.32



This statement alone shows how little you understand about the law.  If the dude is trying to prove the value of the guitar, and you're stating the used value (which IS what his guitar is worth, the USED value since it's not a brand new item he just purchased from them) is not an accurate amount to value the item, yet somehow you think that he could go by the list price? Since NO store sells @ list price for Ibanez, that won't fly. Not only that, since they are a dealer, they have access to both MSRP and actual street price, so you think you as a consumer are going to pull the wool over a judges eyes by stating the cost of your guitar is the list price and not the actual price the dealer (who you are fighting in this fictitious claim, mind you) charges on a daily basis? Good luck with that. 



Floppystrings said:


> The cheapest correct repair would be a replacement body from Ibanez, and labor involved for it's installation.



No, it isn't. No court would agree with this either.  When a car isn't totaled in an accident, you can't just claim the cheapest correct repair would be getting a replacement body from the manufacturer and all labor it costs to install your parts back into it. Same thing applies here. 

Again, I think a lot of you guys who are all "SUE SUE SUE!!!" have no idea what you're talking about, and don't realize the true cost of going to court either.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

I just got off the phone with the repair department manager and he's offered me a replacement RGD2127Z. They're going to swap the pickups in my guitar into a new one and put the stock pickups in the damaged guitar and sell it as used (at least, that's what I think they plan on doing with the used one).

I go in on Saturday to see how the "new" RGD plays and tell them how I'd like it set up. I'm also going to see if they plan on backhanding me with some kind of cost (though if there's no cost for the replacement guitar, I'll have no problem paying for a new set of strings, pup installation and setup).


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 7, 2012)

Nicki said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got off the phone with the repair department manager and he's offered me a replacement RGD2127Z. They're going to swap the pickups in my guitar into a new one and put the stock pickups in the damaged guitar and sell it as used (at least, that's what I think they plan on doing with the used one).
> 
> I go in on Saturday to see how the "new" RGD plays and tell them how I'd like it set up. I'm also going to see if they plan on backhanding me with some kind of cost (though if there's no cost for the replacement guitar, I'll have no problem paying for a new set of strings, pup installation and setup).



Sounds to me like they're being very reasonable.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 7, 2012)

Nicki said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got off the phone with the repair department manager and he's offered me a replacement RGD2127Z. They're going to swap the pickups in my guitar into a new one and put the stock pickups in the damaged guitar and sell it as used (at least, that's what I think they plan on doing with the used one).
> 
> I go in on Saturday to see how the "new" RGD plays and tell them how I'd like it set up. I'm also going to see if they plan on backhanding me with some kind of cost (though if there's no cost for the replacement guitar, I'll have no problem paying for a new set of strings, pup installation and setup).



this definately sounds like a win to me man, if i was you i'd be over the moon


----------



## flint757 (Jun 7, 2012)

They definitely have gone a lot further than I would have expected, but since the manager said this is the first time it sounds like he is trying to make everyone happy. Good on them and good for you.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm pretty pleased that they've made this offer. 

The manager did ask me what I was hoping to get out of it, and I had only said that I wouldn't mind getting it refinished and he explained to me that while a refinish is an option, with the number of places that do refinishes on guitars is few and far between now, it would take around a year for me to get the guitar back, so it wasn't a good option. That's when he brought up the offer of a replacement. I was pretty stunned. He told me that he had removed the "new" guitar from the showroom floor and put it in his office for when I come in next, which I told him I appreciated.

So I'll be going in on Saturday to have a look at the replacement. If I'm happy with it (likely that I will be anyways) then they'll do the replacement. But I still want to make sure they're not going to bring out some hidden cost or something because like they say... if something seems too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## abadonae (Jun 7, 2012)

Dude in all honesty even if there is a slightly hidden cost to this, you've just had a 2nd hand RGD replaced with a brand new one that they'll do all the setup and pup replacements on again.

Personally dude the fact that they've done that i think is outstanding. 

I've sat here and read through pretty much all the responses to this situation, including your recreation of said meeting with the tech and manager.

I want to start by saying that, despite the chip being no larger than a fleas diry sack, you were right to be annoyed. These guitars are expensive and when taken into a shop for work they should be handled with care and respect to avoid damage like this. However whenever you take the personal choice of allowing someone else to do work on your guitar, no matter their experience or level of skill, you are also accepting that there is a possibility that something could go wrong.

Secondly i again understand how pissed you must've been. But by exploring the route of getting a lawyer involved you are basically throwing money into the wind that would've been much better used to just get the chip sorted elsewhere. I think an exceptable request of the shop would've been 'can you get the chip refinished at no cost to myself' and i can imagine they probably would've done that. Asking them to commit insurance fraud or expecting Ibanez to send it back and refinish it was just over the top man.

I know i'm pointing out mostly obvious points here, and that must also be infurating so i will apologise in advance as that is not my intent. 

I just hope that everyone on this forum can read this, like we've done with various other companies and instances (roter etc.) and learn from it. 

Most companies are going to be happy to help. They have their professional integrity to think of and the reputation of their shop. And also, some guys just like to help their customers if something goes wrong.

I'm glad you managed to get this sorted out and in all honesty tops to the shop for replacing your 2nd hand guitar with a whole new instrument.


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey guys, I don't feel so strongly one way or the other, and think it really sucks that this happened, and I think it's great they're replacing it, but I KNOW one thing. If the new RGD recieves an owner inflicted wound similar to the one all this fuss is about, he's gonna feel real stupid, and then laugh at himself.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 7, 2012)

Nicki said:


> I'm pretty pleased that they've made this offer.
> 
> The manager did ask me what I was hoping to get out of it, and I had only said that I wouldn't mind getting it refinished and he explained to me that while a refinish is an option, with the number of places that do refinishes on guitars is few and far between now, it would take around a year for me to get the guitar back, so it wasn't a good option. That's when he brought up the offer of a replacement. I was pretty stunned. He told me that he had removed the "new" guitar from the showroom floor and put it in his office for when I come in next, which I told him I appreciated.
> 
> So I'll be going in on Saturday to have a look at the replacement. If I'm happy with it (likely that I will be anyways) then they'll do the replacement. But I still want to make sure they're not going to bring out some hidden cost or something because like they say... if something seems too good to be true, it probably is.



i'm taking a wild guess here and saying this is Cosmo music, am i right?


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 7, 2012)

The Buttmonkey said:


> Hey guys, I don't feel so strongly one way or the other, and think it really sucks that this happened, and I think it's great they're replacing it, but I KNOW one thing. If the new RGD recieves an owner inflicted wound similar to the one all this fuss is about, he's gonna feel real stupid, and then laugh at himself.



Ha, let's just hope they don't chip it again when they do the pickup swap this time around  


Rev.


----------



## rainbowbrite (Jun 8, 2012)

your best option is to ask for either the cost to repair the finish or to give you the difference between the value without the blemish and the value with. the damage doesn't warrant a body replacement.


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Jun 8, 2012)

Duuuuddddeee! That sucks. The fact that it's that noticable makes it even worse. They should be able to fix or replace it.


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 8, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Sounds to me like they're being very reasonable.



Beyond reasonable. That store has "gone the extra mile", I'd be pretty darned happy with that result.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's funny to see people posting who clearly read the OP and then skipped everything else 

For those who bother (or it least me) it is mildly amusing.


----------



## matt397 (Jun 8, 2012)

Either your incredibly manipulative, strikingly handsome or that manager you were dealing with is an upstanding gentleman. Anyhow congratulations in your victory, though I'm intrigued to find out whether or not they try an backhand you the difference between the 2 guitars. Way to go man. Now was this shop in Toronto or Scarborough ?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicki said:


> I'm pretty pleased that they've made this offer.



Nice!!!! Just make sure your new 2127 plays as good as your old one.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 8, 2012)

matt397 said:


> Either your incredibly manipulative, strikingly handsome or that manager you were dealing with is an upstanding gentleman. Anyhow congratulations in your victory, though I'm intrigued to find out whether or not they try an backhand you the difference between the 2 guitars. Way to go man. Now was this shop in Toronto or Scarborough ?



I stopped by the shop after work today. They're not going to charge me anything for the exchange. I did volunteer to cover the cost of a setup if one is needed and a new set of strings.

So I'm very pleased with the shop and I'll continue doing as much business with them as I have been for the past few years.

The shop is Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill. I'm very pleased at how this situation turned out.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 8, 2012)

So it is true Canadians really are just super friendly


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow. I just read the whole thread, and I have to say that is by FAR better service than I have ever received from a music store. That was beyond what I would have expected. I'm wanting to fly up there just to buy something from them for going above what was considered a reasonable solution.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 8, 2012)

For them it was probably the easier solution and easier sometimes wins against cheaper when trying to move things along and make everyone happy. I imagine the time quote he got convinced him to do so as well.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice, congrats


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jun 10, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> I'm wanting to fly up there just to buy something from them for going above what was considered a reasonable solution.



I wouldn't mind picking up OP's old RGD


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 10, 2012)

Nicki said:


> I stopped by the shop after work today. They're not going to charge me anything for the exchange. I did volunteer to cover the cost of a setup if one is needed and a new set of strings.
> 
> So I'm very pleased with the shop and I'll continue doing as much business with them as I have been for the past few years.
> 
> The shop is Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill. I'm very pleased at how this situation turned out.



i wouldn't say the same situation, but the previous owner of my RGD2127 had aftermaths installed in the guitar, and their was some light chipping of the paint, nothing that had pliers used, just needed some slight dremmeling away of some wood for the pickups to fit which caused some of the paint near the edge to chip, nothing noticeable. the previous owner wasn't pleased but he got over it and i got the guitar later on. now from what i've heard their techs aren't anything special and they have fucked up before but nothing really bad from what i have heard. 

if i needed to take my axe to a tech i'd fine an independent tech who has been highly recommended by many people


----------



## Rezamatix (Jun 10, 2012)

why not just relic the whole guitar. take a whole 10 years to do it too. then when its all relic'd out...you won't even notice that small insignificant chip.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jun 11, 2012)

Life is too short to sweat stuff like this. Get over it and just play your guitar. I know its a $1500+ guitar but its bound to messed up eventually. Chips, dings, scratches and wear marks all add character to a guitar. Make them give you some free shit and if it really bugs you cover it up with a Sharpie.


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 12, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> Life is too short to sweat stuff like this. Get over it and just play your guitar. I know its a $1500+ guitar but its bound to messed up eventually. Chips, dings, scratches and wear marks all add character to a guitar. Make them give you some free shit and if it really bugs you cover it up with a Sharpie.



Without trying to sound curt, did you only read the first post and then comment? 

Reason I ask is, the original cover-up didn't work, he is getting a replacement and the situation is resolved.


----------



## McBonez (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicki said:


> A - I know how serial numbers work and it so happens that they have a new RGD sitting on the wall. They would not have to report that S/N as damaged, but the S/N on my guitar. However they want to handle it is up to them.



You realize that somewhere along the line, there's probably a record of _where_ your guitar was originally purchased from, and who Ibanez initially sold it to?

If you think that's going to work, you're dead wrong.

I say deal with it. Get it touched up and lay it to rest. Your guitar is _barely_ damaged.

Did nobody ever tell you how susceptible to finish flaws Ibanez' were?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm almost tempted to leave this thread open just to see all the folks who can't bother to read the entire thread without posting.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 13, 2012)

^

I can see it getting bumped more times than the Sexiverse has gone around


----------



## Nicki (Jun 13, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm almost tempted to leave this thread open just to see all the folks who can't bother to read the entire thread without posting.



You could... and give the rest of us a laugh... but perhaps after I've posted some pics of the new 2127 when I get it back this week, you can link to the post in my OP? That might give the world a little hope...


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 13, 2012)

It is hilarious. I mean I just took the time to read the whole thread... why can't other people? lol Glad you got your guitar replaced Nicki. I completely understand being pissed. Alot of guys don't understand that alot of us have to save our asses off to get $1500 guitars because of various reasons like crap jobs or wives and kids. They aren't easy for some people to come by and damnit, if it's going to get a ding or a chip if I didn't do it would be pissed too.  Congrats!


----------



## Nicki (Jun 22, 2012)

I finally got the replacement guitar from Cosmo a couple days ago. Sorry it's taken so long to post pics, but finally, here they are! Sorry for crappy resolution. I don't have a decent camera.


----------



## Ruin726 (Jul 24, 2012)

This is why I'm my own guitar tech


----------



## Nicki (Jul 24, 2012)

They've been treating me like gold since this incident happened. The new RGD sounds a little darker somehow, as opposed to the old RGD which was just a tad brighter. Regardless it still slays.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 24, 2012)

What pups do you have in there? Looks like the neck duncan is actually a bridge pickup?


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 24, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> What pups do you have in there? Looks like the neck duncan is actually a bridge pickup?



They're Duncan JB's.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 24, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> They're Duncan JB's.



Ah... I see. Never tried a JB in the neck wonder how it sounds.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 24, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Ah... I see. Never tried a JB in the neck wonder how it sounds.



I've used a bridge model JB in the neck position of my RG770 for over a decade - it cuts really well and has a bright, but pretty full sound. Sounds awesome split too. I had a pair of JBs at my apartment when Nick came by so we put them in.


----------

